# كيفية حساب وزن حديد كريتال ؟



## yahyoh (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
العادة جرت انه فى المشاريع يقوم المقاول بعمل مثلا سور من الحديد الكريتال حسب الرسومات ونقوم بوزن البواكى قبل التركيب فى وجود مهندس جهة الاشراف او من ينوب عنه( فى حالة اذا كان البند بالوزن فى المقايسه )ويرفق شيت الوزن مع كراساة حصر الكميات 
أما فى حالتى فقد وضعت فى لجنة لتقييم وحصر أعمال حديد حماية ( سور وشبابيك وابواب ) وللأسف لا يوجد شيت للوزن ؟؟ وهى تتكون من خوص حديد وزوايا وعلب منها المربع ومنها المستطيل هذا بخلاف الصاج ........فهل توجد جداول لحساب الوزن للمتر الطولى على سبيل المثال لخوصه عرض 4سم سمك 1سم .........وهكذا
لأن التقرير الذى سيتم كتابته سيتوقف عليه موقف مقاول :73( ولا أريد ظلم أحد ))
بحثت فى شاكر البحيرى ولم اجد شئ وطبعا لكى احسب حجم كل الاعمال المنفذه واضربه فىكثافة الحديد سوف ياخد ساعات وساعات :8:...............فهل من مساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا
م/ يحيى العطار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 فبراير 2011)

yahyoh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> العادة جرت انه فى المشاريع يقوم المقاول بعمل مثلا سور من الحديد الكريتال حسب الرسومات ونقوم بوزن البواكى قبل التركيب فى وجود مهندس جهة الاشراف او من ينوب عنه( فى حالة اذا كان البند بالوزن فى المقايسه )ويرفق شيت الوزن مع كراساة حصر الكميات
> أما فى حالتى فقد وضعت فى لجنة لتقييم وحصر أعمال حديد حماية ( سور وشبابيك وابواب ) وللأسف لا يوجد شيت للوزن ؟؟ وهى تتكون من خوص حديد وزوايا وعلب منها المربع ومنها المستطيل هذا بخلاف الصاج ........فهل توجد جداول لحساب الوزن للمتر الطولى على سبيل المثال لخوصه عرض 4سم سمك 1سم .........وهكذا
> لأن التقرير الذى سيتم كتابته سيتوقف عليه موقف مقاول :73( ولا أريد ظلم أحد ))
> ...


السلام عليكم
يمكن ان تحسب لشبك واحد ومن ثم تعمم ذلك على الكل اذا كان بنفس القياس
لحساب وزن الحديد=الطول *العرض* السماكة* كثافة الحديد
= الطول مم *العرض مم *السماكة مم *مثافة الحديد 0.00000785= ---- كغم
امثله
1) MILD STEEL (MS)
_SHEET_
WEIGHT (KGS) = LENGTH (MM) * WIDTH (MM) * 0. 00000785 * THICKNESS
example – The weight of MS Sheet of 1mm thickness and size 1250 MM * 2500 MM shall be
2500MM * 1250 MM * 0.00000785 * 1 = 24.53 KGS/ SHEET​ 
MS SQUARE
WEIGHT (KGS ) = WIDTH * WIDTH * 0.00000785 * LENGTH.
Example : A Square of size 25mm and length 1 metre then the weight shall be.
25 * 25 * .00000785 * 1000mm = 4.90 kgs / metre​ 
MS ROUND
WEIGHT (KGS ) = 3.14 * 0.00000785 * ((diameter / 2)*( diameter / 2)) * LENGTH.
Example : A Round of 20mm diameter and length 1 metre then the weight shall be.
3.14 * 0.00000785 * ((20/2) * ( 20/2)) * 1000 mm = 2.46 kgs / metre​وحتى تقوم بحساب ذلك مباشرة اليك هذا البرنامج
http://www.calculatoredge.com/matweight/material wt.htm
وتقوم باختيار​
نوع المادة ( حديد ، المنيوم ،......)​
شكل المقطع(مربع، مستطيل ،دائري،.....)​
وحدة القياس (مم، سم ، متر، انش .......)​
وحدة الوزن(كغم ، باوند)​


----------



## emad_algashy (23 فبراير 2011)

انا افضل فك باكيه من مكانها كعينه ووزنها ومحاوله حساب باقي البواكي الاخري بمعلوميه هذه الباكيه هذا افضل في رايي


----------



## yahyoh (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس رزق


----------



## ahmad osman (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل البرنامج بتاع حساب الاوزان دا بس ايه النتيجه الاول ال فيه


----------



## إسلام علي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن تفك وحدة واحدة وتوزنها ثم تعمم باقي البواكي
وممكن تقيس الأطوال والمنحنيات بمازورة أو فتلة وتحسب جدول قطعة عدد طول مقاس وزن مج وزن


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اعتقد ان الكل يفكر بطريقه مختلفه.ارجع ل استاندر ميثود اوف ميجرمنت standard method of mesurement وربما يكون بالمتر الطولي مع الوصف وليس الوزن .؟؟؟؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟
والله اعلم 
راجع العقد وراسل قبل العطاء بتغيير الوحده لكل المشاركين ليتم اعادة الدراسه وفق ما هو صحيح لا وفق ما طلب المالك؟.؟.؟.؟


----------



## عبد الرحمن رضوان (14 يناير 2013)

ما هى مكونات الباب الحديد يا بشمهندس 
الاجزاء التى يتكون مها الباب الحديد و اسماء هذه القطع و ابعادها


----------



## ENG M RAMADAN (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فى كل من ارسل رد


----------

